# New Creature Kit Available at Megahobby



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The Pre-order lable is off and that's some sweet looking box art:
http://www.megahobby.com/CreaturefromtheBlackLagoonw/Female1/8Moebi.aspx


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Moebius once again has done an incredible job on this one. I love that they are keeping up with the monster and female themed kits. Way to go Moebius Team! Who ever thought we would be so lucky with plastic model kits in 2013! 

Wow!

Pete Megahobby.com


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Totally agree Pete
I'm holding hope that one day We'll see this in Styrene:


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

another amazing kit from Moebius.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Spoke to Mace yesterday and kits start shipping from the west coast today, so online retailers should have them next week, brick and mortar the week after. :thumbsup: Dave Fisher's build article in the next issue of AFM!
Tom


----------



## Cryptman (Jan 31, 2013)

That would be a really cool kit.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I ordered mine from Mega!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

My case arrived today, and (no surprise) ANOTHER winner from Moebius! Gillman and base molded in light olive, girl in flesh colored styrene (same as the Black Widow kit). I am particularly impressed with the engineering/breakdown of the Gillman's head which will virtually eliminate seams. Great sculpt, fantastic packaging and an INCREDIBLE price for a two figure kit! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dang still waiting on mine... been a while too.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Bear in mind I am considered a distributor* by Moebius if I order a full case, so I am getting these dropshipped directly from port to arrive at the same time as orders from CultTVMan, Mega, Diamond etc.
WELL worth the wait though!
Tom

*To achieve "distributor" status I also promised Frank my firstborn son; now THAT will be a wait!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I ordered mine from Mega. It will show up sooner or later lol.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

My LHS got this in this week, I will start mine this weekend if work allows.


----------

